# تقطير ورد



## al_lootus (18 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 

سنقوم بتقطير الورود والاعشاب والفواكه بإذن الله 

وسأعرض النتائج

اول تجربه الهيل 







والنتيجه من نص كيلو هيل 

توله وربع

وثاني تجربه النعناع 






من نص كيلو نعناع 

تقريبا ربع توله

واتمنى الموضوع ينال اعجابكم​
ولطلب اي تقطير من الورود والاعشاب والفواكه اتمنى الطلب قبله باسبوع

للتواصل
0096566176252


----------

